# Babywearing causing plugged milk ducts



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi,

I have four carriers: Moby wrap, KangarooKorner fleece pouche, Ellaroo ring sling, and an Ergo performance. My DS (age 6 weeks) loves to be in a carrier and will only nap during the day in the carrier. He's probably in a carrier for an average of 6 hours a day. Yesterday he took a 4 hour nap in the Kangaroo pouch and would have napped longer but I had to go pick up my daughter at school.

The problem is that I'm getting plugged milk ducts (especially on my right side) from wearing him. It seems no matter what carrier I use, at his young age, I'm wearing him in basically the same position (tummy to tummy with frog legs).

Any suggestions for how I can prevent clogged milk ducts? He's too young to wear him on my back right? Please help!


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

He is too young to be worn on your back with any of your current carriers, but would be ok in a woven wrap or mei tai.

Regarding the plugged ducts have you tried swapping shoulders throught the day with your one shouldered carriers?

do you even get them with the moby? Have you tried breast compressions on the offending ducts while nusring?


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

I have tried switching shoulders but he still ends up pressed against both breasts (I have very large breasts, even more so now that I'm breastfeeding).

And I do massage my breasts on any hard spots when he's eating but I'm not sure if that's what you mean by breast compressions.

He doesn't like the Moby as much as the other carriers but I do think that that one would be easier on the boobs since it's stretchy, whereas the other ones are pretty tight and stiff once he's in.

I'll give the Moby more of a try. Good suggestion. Actually the Moby is MY favorite but not DS's.

Thanks!


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

Also, perhaps once your supply has really regulated at around 4 mths you'll be better. I use woven wraps among other things - your baby might find these preferable, though of course not as stretchy on the boobs for you.

i also have ginormous boobs, but luckily didn't have problems with blocked ducts.

yes, massage hard spots or even press on them to actiuvate them while baby is suckling. Make sure they soften. Also same in the shower. Does your bra fit well? This can sometimes be the culprit I believe.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I get plugged ducts with my ergo, but never with my moby. hopefully your baby will get used to the moby!

nak


----------

